# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Vertidos >  Catástrofe del Prestige.

## jlois

Con motivo hoy del triste aniversario de la tragedia que aconteció frente a las costas gallegas motivado por el petrolero Prestige, me gustaría recordar aquel funesto episodio.



Primero, y ante la gran cantidad de información en la red que existe después de tantos años, me gustaría tomar la que aparece en la wikipedia como base para entender todo aquello...




> El desastre del Prestige se produjo cuando un buque petrolero monocasco resultó accidentado el 13 de noviembre de 2002, mientras transitaba cargado con 77.000 toneladas de petróleo, frente a la costa de la Muerte, en el noroeste de España, y tras varios días de maniobra para su alejamiento de la costa gallega, acabó hundido a unos 250 km de la misma. 
> La marea negra provocada por el vertido resultante causó una de las catástrofes medioambientales más grandes de la historia de la navegación, tanto por la cantidad de contaminantes liberados como por la extensión del área afectada, una zona comprendida desde el norte de Portugal hasta las Landas de Francia. El episodio tuvo una especial incidencia en Galicia, donde causó además una crisis política y una importante controversia en la opinión pública.
> El derrame de petróleo del Prestige ha sido considerado el tercer accidente más costoso de la historia; la limpieza del vertido y el sellado del buque tuvieron un coste de 12.000 millones de dólares, según algunos documentos,1 el doble que la explosión del Challenger pero por detrás de la desintegración del Columbia y el accidente nuclear de Chernobyl.
> En relación con el hundimiento de la plataforma petrolifera Deepwater Horizon y sus efectos sobre quienes limpiaron los restos de la fuga en el Golfo de México, el gobierno de Estados Unidos, presidido por Barack Obama utiliza como referente el trabajo científico hecho en España en 2001 con los marineros que recogieron el chapapote provocado por el hundimiento del Prestige para realizar un gran estudio -que se inicia en 2011- sobre los efectos del crudo en la salud de marineros y otros trabajadores que participaron en las tareas de recogida y limpieza.
> 
> •	El Prestige, un petrolero con bandera de Bahamas (propiedad de la sociedad Mare Internacional, con sede en Liberia, y utilizada como tapadera por armadores griegos y de otros países europeos), transportaba fuelóleo (propiedad de Crown Resources, empresa registrada en Gibraltar en 1996 y filial de grupo Alfa Group Consortium, empresa fundada por el magnate ruso Mikhail Fridman y el ex-ministro de exteriores ruso Pyotr Aven)3 procedente de Letonia (y previamente de San Petersburgo) y con rumbo a Gibraltar (aunque este no era su destino final, sino solamente una escala donde recibir nuevas órdenes, siendo su destino definitivo desconocido en aquel momento), lanzaba un SOS a unos 50 km de Finisterre a primera hora de la tarde.
> •	El capitán, Apostolus Mangouras, de origen griego, comunicaría que oyeron un ruido muy fuerte en estribor: un golpe había abierto una grieta en el casco, con el resultado de una vía de agua en dos tanques de estribor.
> •	En una primera versión se identificará la causa del accidente con una vía de agua por fatiga, pero, después, tras saberse que ese mismo día un mercante había comunicado la pérdida de 200 troncos (de 17 metros de largo por 30 centímetros de ancho) a su paso por el corredor marítimo gallego (algunos de ellos aparecerán manchados de fuel días más tarde en diferentes puntos de la Costa da Morte: Lira, Corcubión, Finisterre y Cee), la hipótesis derivará hacia la posibilidad de que un tronco impulsado por el oleaje pudo haber impactado en el costado derecho del barco, que ya había sido arreglado, en mayo del pasado año, en un astillero chino, en el puerto de Wan Souk. Tampoco se descartan como posibles desencadenantes la fuerza de arrastre de las olas del mar y una mala maniobra.
> •	A partir de ese momento comienzan a producirse una serie de negociaciones entre el armador, el Gobierno español y las empresas de salvamento. A pesar de que la situación es crítica y demanda soluciones urgentes, los diferentes sectores implicados no consiguen ponerse de acuerdo de forma inmediata. Es mucho lo que se arriesga: las 77.000 toneladas de fuel están valoradas en 60 millones de euros.
> ...





http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desastre_del_Prestige

----------


## jlois

Algunos videos sobre esta tragedia...




Video conmemorativo del 8º aniversario …










Y el tema musical de Luar na Lubre dedicado a esa lucha, a esa batalla librada con las mismas manos … un homenaje a la gente que sin seguir una ideología u otra, no dudaron en hacer lo poco y lo mucho que se podía hacer… dándole una lección magistral a la casta política, mentirosa, farsante, interesada, usurera, manipuladora y la verdadera causa y efecto de un desastre ecológico sin palangón.




Yo… aún hoy, después de todos estos años, derramo mis lágrimas de emoción al ver esas imágenes de los miles y miles de voluntarios que llegados de todas partes ayudaron en esa labor de limpiar una costa amenazada ayer, hoy y mañana, por un tráfico ingente de buques que siguen siendo bombas de relojería… yo me sigo emocionando al recordar como en unos días que me acerqué a ayudar en Carnota, aquello era de una impotencia absoluta… y dónde los políticos llegaban en sus vehículos para sacarse la foto de rigor y tenían que salir por patas de la lluvia , textual , de chapapote que se les venía encima de sus trajes acorbatados… 
Después de todo este drama… después de tantas y tantas movilizaciones que se fueron politizando según los intereses de cada cual, las costas gallegas tienen un aspecto fantástico. 
Ahora abordan este juicio mediático como algo que cerrará heridas cuando lo único que conseguirán es abrirlas aún más por los costes que supuso aquel desastre… pero costes para quien?... costes para los que limpiaron con sus própios medios?... costes para los que se aprovecharon de esa tragedia para hacer un jugoso negocio?... costes para nosotros al final porque ese juicio tiene la sentencia redactada con antelación… una sentencia que recaerá en ese famoso fondo de compensación estatal que no es otra cosa que la aportación de todos y cada uno de nosotros… Así es la historia… así se escribe día a día… Así seguimos asistiendo a este espectáculo tan bochornoso como insultante. 
Tan sólo deberíamos quedarnos con la imagen de esas aguas negras, de esas playas negras…



Nunca Mais!!!!!!

----------


## jlois

> El capitán del Prestige admite que detectó "corrosión" en los tanques dos meses antes del vertido






> El capitán del Prestige y principal acusado en el macrojuicio sobre la tragedia medioambiental que se ha reanudado en A Coruña ha respondido a las preguntas de la Fiscalía, pero ha alegado que debido a su "edad avanzada" (77 años) no respondería a las preguntas de todos los abogados personados en la causa, cuando se cumplen diez años de los vertidos de petróleo. 
> Sin embargo, el capitán del petrolero sí contestó a las preguntas de la Fiscalía, de la Abogacía del Estado y de la defensa, así como a las de los letrados de las entidades consideradas responsables civiles de la catástrofe. 
> Además, Mangouras ha reconocido que el rumbo que se fijó para el barco cuando se supo que no podía ser remolcado fue "el peor" de los posibles "Nos han llevado en un féretro flotante a ahogarnos", ha subrayado a preguntas del fiscal, después de afirmar que se dio cuenta de que los llevaban hacia el "océano" en lugar de a un "puerto refugio".
> También ha negado que no hubiese colaborado con las autoridades españolas en plena crisis ecológica: "Nosotros hemos contribuido con todo lo que hemos podido", dijo. "Me trataron como un criminal", ha sentenciado.Asimismo, ha recalcado que, antes de dar el visto bueno al remolque, necesitaba hablar con el armador para que "autorizase" la operación por su coste. "No me dijeron que el 'Ría de Vigo' iba a remolcarlo sin coste, si me hubieran dicho que el remolque era gratis les hubiera dicho que sí", ha apostillado.
> De nacionalidad griega, Mangouras se enfrenta a una petición fiscal de 12 años de prisión por atentado contra el medio ambiente, daños y desobediencia. El hundimiento del barco y la 'marea negra' consiguiente se produjo a finales de 2002. El Ministerio Público reclama indemnizaciones por un total de 4.442 millones de euros. 
> http://www.publico.es/espana/445276/...es-del-vertido
> Durante la celebración del juicio, activistas de Greenpeace han desplegado una pancarta con fotos de los responsables políticos de la catástrofe, entre otros, el presidente del Gobierno y entonces vicepresidente, Mariano Rajoy y el ministro de Medio Ambiente, Miguel Arias Cañete, que ocupaba el mismo cargo en el momento del vertido.
> En un comunicado, Greenpeace sostiene que la marea negra que afectó a casi 2.000 kilómetros de la costa española "fue debida, además de a las carencias en la responsabilidad en el transporte marítimo que, hoy en día, siguen protegiendo los intereses de la industria petrolera, a los fallos y negligencias institucionales a la hora de tomar decisiones". 
> Durante la apertura del juicio en octubre, tanto el capitán como el jefe de máquinas solicitaron la nulidad del proceso, pero el juez la rechazó. 
> ...


http://ethic.es/2012/10/el-prestige-...-862-millones/




> El juicio tendrá un coste de 1,4 millones de euros, que de momento asume la Xunta de Galicia. Los acusados no declaran hasta noviembre.


Por supuesto que eso de que lo asume la Xunta me suena a que lo asumimos todos... o al menos es lo que mi desconfianza tipìcamente galaica me hace suponer...

----------


## jlois

Escuchar las "consignas" de que el buque debía ser alejado de la costa para que se hundiera en alta mar, en la voz de los responsables de aquella época, cobran más importancia si cabe sabiendo de dónde podían provenir dichas "consignas"... Es claro que el presidente de la Xunta de Galicia por aquel tiempo, Fraga, ya no podrá defender su patética forma de gestionar el desastre... Es claro que Cascos que era ministro de Aznar por aquellas fechas, tampoco andará mucho por la labor de entonar un "mea culpa"... Está claro que son cuatro acusados en este juicio mediático, pero... ¿ no serán simples cabezas de turco en un tema que alcanza a un numeroso grupo de altos cargos en aquella época y... que alguno aún hoy en día está al frente de este nuestro país ?

Por más que escuchemos y veamos que las pruebas señalan a muchos más actores de aquel suceso... en este juicio , sólo habrá cuatro acusados y uno ni si quiera estará presente... 




> La instrucción judicial ha alcanzado un tamaño casi inabarcable, 230.315 folios de diligencias que incluyen desde largas declaraciones ante los jueces a conversaciones transcritas, exhaustivos informes periciales o documentos recopilados en medio mundo. Una década de trabajo a marchas forzadas culmina en el juicio por la mayor catástrofe ecológica de la historia de España, una vista que se celebra en el recinto ferial de A Coruña y que juzgará las responsabilidades penales por la serpiente tóxica del Prestige, que emponzoñó de fuel las costas de Galicia, se extendió por el Cantábrico y llegó hasta Francia.
> 
> Las cifras y los números resultan astronómicos en todo lo que se refiere al Prestige. La mayor causa jamás instruida en España por un delito medioambiental suma 230.315 folios de sumario. Los perjudicados, agrupados en 55 acusaciones, se redujeron a 1.500 (eran inicialmente más de dos millares). En el macrojuicio intervendrán 70 abogados, 27 procuradores, 140 testigos, 98 pruebas periciales... Se espera la sentencia para septiembre de 2013.


http://politica.elpais.com/politica/...56_590495.html




> En el caso de López-Sors, se dirime algo más que su culpabilidad personal. Si fuese condenado, el Estado español resultaría también responsable de los daños de la catástrofe, que la fiscalía ha calculado en 4.121 millones de euros. Y en este caso, el Estado es al mismo tiempo acusador y acusado, ya que él mismo reclama 3.862 millones por los perjuicios y los gastos que supuso la lucha durante semanas contra la marea negra.





> PROCESO POR UNA MAREA NEGRA EN GALICIA
> 
> José Luis López Sors, el parapeto de los políticos en el 'caso Prestige'
> 
> El que fuera director general de la Marina Mercante asumió la responsabilidad de todas las decisiones:
> 
> "Soy el responsable de todas las decisiones que se tomaron. Si soy director general de la Marina Mercante es para mojarme". De este modo tan tajante frenó José Luis López Sors, un gris alto funcionario del Ministerio de Fomento que entonces dirigía Francisco Álvarez Cascos, el intento de buscar responsabilidades penales entre los políticos que participaron en la polémica decisión de alejar el 'Prestige' de la costa. Según la acusación de Nunca Mais y algunas cofradías, esa decisión contribuyó decisivamente a agravar y extender los efectos del vertido.


http://www.elperiodico.com/es/notici...estige-2226435




> En poco más de un mes, del 13 de noviembre al 20 de diciembre de 2002, se pasó de provocar una mancha en mitad del océano a teñir de negro las costas de Galicia. 
> 
> 
> 13 de noviembre
> 
> El petrolero Prestige, cargado con 77.000 toneladas de fueloil de baja calidad, navega a unas 28 millas del cabo Finisterre, en Galicia y detecta una relevante vía de agua en medio de una tormenta. El mar inunda el tanque de lastre, en el lateral del petrolero, lo que provoca que el buque quede escorado. Se produce el primer vertido. Las autoridades niegan al petrolero el permiso de atraque en ningún puerto español. Se evacua a los ocupantes, menos al capitán, al primer oficial y al jefe de máquinas, que se quedan para intentar salvar la carga.
> 
> 
> 14 de noviembre
> ...


http://politica.elpais.com/politica/...26_415013.html



http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2010/1...286370788.html



http://www.diariodenavarra.es/notici...4141_1031.html



http://politica.elpais.com/politica/...26_415013.html

----------


## FEDE

http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/e...e--10/1581606/

----------


## jlois

Gracias amigo Fede por el enlace. Hay mucha información en la red y a lo largo de estos más de diez años se ha ido acrecentando para disgusto de aquellos que quisieran que este desastre quedase silenciado por el olvido. Dudo mucho que lo consigan. Y está en nosotros mantener vivo aquel suceso como una dura lección que nos ha tocado aprender... Lástima que sólo la hayamos aprendido los de a pie...

----------


## jlois

Esta es la imagen... esta es la fotografía de una muerte anunciada. Es la imagen no de un final sino del principio de la verdadera tragedia... Es la imagen que a buen seguro todos y cada uno de los cargos públicos responsables de haber tomado la decisión de llevar el buque aguas adentro, vieron como un éxito a sus previsiones. A partir de este momento se comenzarían a dar discursos de todo tipo e índole... como aquel que certificaba que el contenido letal del buque se solidificaría al encontrarse a tanta profundidad... o como aquel que tan sonadamente se ha remarcado con el paso del tiempo, el de los hilitos ... Por supuesto que nada fue cierto y lo que a partir del hundimiento del pecio fue, es y será una dura lección que nadie debería olvidar.




> Hay fotografías que permanecen grabadas en el imaginario colectivo de un país. Una de estas imágenes le valió a Xurxo Lobato un premio Ortega y Gasset de Periodismo en 2003 y se convirtió en triste recuerdo del desastre causado por el hundimiento del Prestige -del que dentro de dos días se cumplirán nueve años- e icono del movimiento Nunca Mais, uno de los más solidarios que se recuerdan en España. Prolífico fotoperiodista avalado por multitud de exposiciones y publicaciones, la carrera de este gallego ha estado siempre ligada a la prensa.







> Xurxo Lobato: "El 19 de noviembre de 2002 se hundió en las costas gallegas el petrolero Prestige. Seguí el tema desde el primer momento en que hubo la alerta. Recuerdo muy bien cómo fue todo. 
> Escuché a Iñaki Gabilondo dar la noticia en la Cadena SER, poco antes de las 8:45 de la mañana: se había partido un barco frente a las costas de Galicia. Ya en ese momento me puse a pensar qué hacer para tener la foto. 
> Por aquel entonces yo era redactor jefe del diario La Voz de Galicia. Llamé al director, y decidimos -aunque él con algunas dudas- fletar una avioneta para tomar fotografías del Prestige hundiéndose. Tuve la suerte de ser el primer fotoperiodista en llegar al aeropuerto de Alvedro y poder coger la única avioneta que había disponible. ¡Aquello era una exclusiva! 
> En el avión voló conmigo un cámara de Telecinco. Tardamos una hora desde el aeropuerto hasta alcanzar la posición del Prestige, lo que da una dimensión de la distancia, mar adentro, respecto al lugar donde se partió el barco. Las fotografías las tomé con un 70-200 milímetros. Problemas de acercamiento no había, pero tuve que hacer las fotos a través de una especie de cristal que nos daba una deformación como de ojo de pez que tuvimos que corregir después con Photoshop. 
> Cuando volvía en el avión era consciente de tener una exclusiva internacional. Fue el momento más emocionante de mi carrera, algo único por la magnitud del acontecimiento. Luego lo sería también a nivel personal por el movimiento Nunca Mais que desencadenó. 
> De vuelta al aeropuerto recibí varias llamadas de otros medios de comunicación porque sabían que yo tenía la única foto del hundimiento del petrolero. También llegó un barco de la Armada desde el que algún militar había hecho fotografías que se enviaron a EFE, pero eran imágenes tomadas a nivel del mar y no era esa la mejor perspectiva. Más tarde también llegó un fotógrafo de Reuters, pero sólo pudo hacer fotos del hundimiento de la proa. 
> Desde el punto de vista fotoperiodístico, tomar la decisión tan rápido para poder llegar antes que nadie y coger la única avioneta que había disponible fue la clave del éxito. En fotoperiodismo hay que estar siempre conectado a las noticias. Yo tengo obsesión con la radio y con tomar decisiones de forma rápida. Si llego a dudar, nos quedamos sin foto. 
> La fotografía fue portada de La Voz de Galicia, El Periódico de Catalunya y otros diarios del Grupo Z. También apareció en el libro 'No país do Nunca Mais', una crónica de los acontecimientos desde el vertido de fuel hasta la manifestación en Bruselas, en junio de 2003. Además, gracias a esta foto, al año siguiente recibí el premio Ortega y Gasset en la categoría de periodismo gráfico y el premio de la Fundación Doñana, y fui finalista del Visa d'Or News en Perpiñán."


http://www.quesabesde.com/noticias/c...-lobato,1_8220

La historia sigue... la historia no olvida.

----------


## Luján

Toda esta catástrofe se podría haber remediado si se hubiera obligado a entrar al buque en la Ría de Vigo, que creo que era la más cercana a la posición donde dio el primer aviso.

Y digo esto porque con el mar en calma de dentro de la ría, lo derramado hubiera sido mucho más fácil de recoger, disminuyendo la posible zona afectada a prácticamente cero kilómetros de costa. Más sencillo hubiera sido incluso si se hubiera amarrado el buque a puerto, con lo que la zona a controlar sería aún menor y más fácil la recogida.

Pero no, en este país existe la política de echar balones fuera.

----------


## jlois

No era la ría de Vigo la más cercana en un primer momento ni más adelante, amigo Luján. Tampoco era el lugar mejor indicado para ubicar el buque, por muchos motivos pero principalmente por el carácter abierto de la bocana de entrada de dicha ría, por la localización del Parque Natural de las Islas Cíes...
Pero como ya he dicho no era la ría más cercana... en ese sentido había dos opciones que siempre se pusieron sobre la mesa de debate pero que la política, sus intereses y sus interesados anularon de antemano. Una de ellas era la de La Coruña, dónde la refinería de Repsol se ofreció para que sus instalaciones sirviesen de punto de bombeo y descontaminación del buque...




> El Jefe de prácticos de A Coruña y el director de la refinería de Repsol ofrecieron la dársena de la refinería, 2 barcos nodriza y 6 pantalanes de descarga ya equipados y dispuestos para trasvasar el 81% del fuel del Prestige en menos de 30 horas, el gobierno prohibió expresamente que el barco tocase puerto, a pesar de que los protocolos europeos de emergencias náuticas y la experiencia en otros casos similares recomiendan taxativamente que en caso de peligro de vertidos masivos al mar se emplace la nave en rada o bahía a fin de proceder al bombeo del contenido de los tanques a naves nodriza o puntos fijos en tierra, si ello fuese posible. Esta operación se ha llevado a cabo con éxito en 126 ocasiones hasta con fuerzas de mar superiores al grado 6. El Prestige llegó a estar a menos de 5 millas de Muxía y a una distancia en tiempo de menos de 7 horas de la entrada de la refinería de REPSOL en A Coruña. Con esta maniobra se hubiese evitado el derrame de más de 36.000 toneladas al mar, los daños a la costa se hubiesen circunscrito a menos de 30 kilómetros, se evitarían las fragmentaciones de los vertidos por efecto del oleaje y se habría salvado el barco, lo cual hubiese determinado las causas de su accidente. Según un informe publicado por el diario El MUNDO, elaborado por el contramaestre Berhard Bowhlwes, Jefe de operaciones durante el hundimiento el Exon Valdes: ´"..., la solución adoptada es, sin duda, la peor de las imaginables ya que el arrastre del buque, de acuerdo con las condiciones de navegación y los datos meteorológicos existentes en el momento, lo único que ha provocado es un efecto abanico en cuanto al derrame del contenido de los tanques en relación con la costa...".


http://www.nodo50.org/moc-carabanche..._se_cuenta.htm


 ...la otra opción era la ría de Ferrol, dónde su angosta entrada favorecería el que el temporal no influyera apenas en la parte más interna de dicha ría, y donde daba la casualidad de que se encontraban las infraestructuras más grandes para poder hacerle frente a este tipo de navíos...




> Cuando se conoce el accidente del petrolero, el delegado del gobierno en Galicia el ferrolano Arsenio Fernández de Mesa, se pone en contacto con diferentes técnicos de su confianza de Ferrol, tanto ingenieros navales del astillero IZAR (antigua BAZAN) como con profesores de ingeniería de la Facultad de Ingeniería Naval de la Universidad de A Coruña en Ferrol.
> 
> Las consultas las realiza el propio delegado del gobierno y su asistente personal, el también ferrolano Antonio Blanco.
> 
> Los técnicos indican que la solución es remolcar el petrolero a la ría de Ferrol, dado que es extremadamente estrecha en su entrada y sin apenas oleaje, (lo que sería idoneo para controlar el vertido en caso de partirse el barco), además en dicha ría se encuentran las instalaciones necesarias para la reparación del petrolero.
> 
> -El dique seco de IZAR, uno de los mas grandes del mundo con 300 por 50 metros de capacidad.
> 
> -También están disponibles los equipos de una planta de desgasificación
> ...


http://www.nodo50.org/moc-carabanche..._se_cuenta.htm

Lo cierto es que como todo, verlo con los datos que ahora tenemos, se nos antoja que se cometieron errores de bulto. Aunque como bien citas, Luján, todo se hubiese podido minimizar alos daños concretos en un lugar concreto y con unas condiciones de permitiesen contener todo el crudo derramado.

Pero los intereses políticos, las directrices que se establecieron y esas mentes "sabias" que en muchos casos son sabias por ser hijo de o por ser elegido a dedo... dejan mucho que desear.

----------


## jlois

Análisis del curriculum de Arsenio Fernández de la Mesa Díaz del Río.




> Funcionario del Estado por oposición desde mayo de 1979, hoy en situación de excedencia por servicios especiales, habiendo estado destinado en el Puerto de Ferrol.
> Cierto, accedió en 1979 a una plaza de oficial segunda administrativo del Puerto de El Ferrol, una de las escalas más bajas dentro de la Administración. Su padre también fue funcionario de dicho organismo, aunque me imagino que de alguna categoría superior, como Ingeniero Técnico de Obras Públicas que era.
> Inspector Técnico del Departamento Marítimo de la multinacional inglesa International Marine Coatings Ltd., mediante concurso selección, desde Julio de 1982, hasta que en Septiembre de 1988 pasa a la situación de excedencia forzosa, para dedicarse plenamente a la actividad política.
> En resumidas cuentas, era un delegado de una empresa de pinturas para barcos.
> Master en Marketing, del RENMARK, junio de 1980. 
> Diplomado en Protección y Revestimientos del Acero por International Paints en Bilbao en 1984. 
> Diplomado en Corrosión y su Prevención por la Escuela de Ingenieros Técnicos Navales de Ferrol, de la Universidad de Santiago de Compostela, en 1988. 
> Diplomado en Contaminación y Protección del Medio Natural, Universidad Politécnica de Madrid, Marzo 1988. 
> No son mas que cursos o cursillos de horas, días o semanas, de los que se suelen hacer en casi todos los trabajos, pero no son estudios de rango universitario. Y como al final de cada uno le dieron un diploma, no miente al decir que es diplomado. En la ficha de la legislatura 1989-1993 incluía además un Diplomado en sistemas informáticos.
> ...


http://lacajadebajodelacam.blogspot....e-arsenio.html




> La crisis del 'Prestige'
> 
> Del círculo más próximo del presidente del Gobierno, ha sido uno de sus más íntimos asesores en las últimas campañas electorales. Delegado del Gobierno en Galicia entre 2000 y 2004, sustituyó al después díscolo con la cúpula del PP Juan Miguel Diz Guedes.
> 
> Le cogió de lleno la crisis del 'Prestige'. Y Rajoy, que era ministro, agradeció públicamente el apoyo que recibió por su parte en esa etapa.
> 
> "Sólo hay una cifra clara, que es que no sabemos la cantidad de fuel que se ha vertido". Una precipitada frase supuso el salto a la palestra mediática. Capeó el temporal sociopolítico gestionando el criticado día a día de la marea negra.
> 
> El naufragio del buque motivó que el juez de Corcubión citase a Fernández de Mesa y a otros integrantes del gabinete de crisis, como el actual presidente de la Autoridad Portuaria de Ferrol y entonces capitán marítimo de A Coruña, Ángel del Real, o el director general de la Marina Mercante, José Luis López-Sors.
> ...


http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2011/1...325264415.html



Como podemos comprobar, ahora está al cargo de la Dirección General de la Guardia Civil, lo que me hace creer en que las cuestiones de mayor importancia y responsabilidad en este país se siguen realizando de la forma tradicional,... a dedo .

Algunas de las "interesantes" informaciones que nos aportó en el transcurso de la gestión de la catástrofe del Prestige...

"Probablemente el fuel no toque la costa gallega " (Arsenio Fernández de Mesa. Delegado del Gobierno. 14 de noviembre)

El petrolero pudo perder entre 3.000 y 4.000 toneladas de fuel". (Arsenio Fernández de Mesa. Delegado del Gobierno en Galicia.19 de noviembre)

"El destino del fuel en el fondo del mar es convertirse en adoquín" (Arsenio Fdez. de Mesa, Delegado del Gobierno en Galicia. 19 de Noviembre) 

"Hay una cifra clara, y es que la cantidad que se ha vertido no se sabe" (Arsenio Fdez. de Mesa, Delegado del Gobierno en Galicia. 21 de noviembre21/11/02). 

Creo que el que en su día era Delegado del Gobierno y que salía en todos los noticiarios informando sobre el "progreso" de Prestige, ha quedado presentado.

----------


## Luján

He de reconocer mi profundo desconocimiento de la geografía gallega.

Pero lo que está claro (y lo estaba hace 10 años también) es que si en A Coruña estaba Repsol y en Ferrol el dique seco, el Prestige debería haber acabado en alguno de estos puertos sí o sí.


Como nota curiosa, que demuestra el "buen humor" que tiene la población española, que de todo saca chistes, recuerdo un heladería, en el Paseo de Las Canteras, en Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, llamada precisamente Prestige, y el cachondeo que había en la ciudad con su supuesto "helado de chapapote".

----------


## jlois

> El jefe de máquinas niega que no haya colaborado con los servicios de salvamento y reivindica que se quedó para "ayudar"
> 
>    LA CORUÑA, 20 Nov. (EUROPA PRESS) -
> 
>    El capitán del 'Prestige', Apostolos Mangouras, ha culpado a las autoridades españolas de provocar la contaminación en el Cantábrico y en la costa francesa con el rumbo fijado al barco, tras ser estabilizado el 14 de noviembre de 2002, un día después del accidente. Además, les ha acusado de llevar el buque "a ninguna parte" con su decisión de alejarlo.
> 
>    Mientras, el jefe de máquinas, Nikolaos Argyropoulos, ha insistido en que, tanto él como el capitán y el primer oficial, decidieron quedarse en el barco "para ayudar", siguiendo la tesis mantenida por el capitán del 'Prestige', quien negó que no colaborasen con los servicios de salvamento en la puesta en funcionamiento del barco o su remolque.
> 
>    La sesión de este martes ha concluido con el interrogatorio de Apostolos Mangouras y el inicio de la declaración del jefe de máquinas, que, siguiendo la estrategia del capitán, sólo responderá a la Fiscalía y a las defensas.
> ...


http://www.europapress.es/epsocial/n...120151443.html




> ARRANQUE DE LA MÁQUINA
> 
> Además, ha señalado que el capitán le dio la orden de arrancar la máquina y que, entonces, pidió tripulación para hacerlo. También ha negado algún enfrentamiento con el inspector marítimo, Serafín Díaz, que subió al barco tras el siniestro. "¿Alguien le ha preguntado cómo pudo arrancar él la máquina?", ha sentenciado.
> 
> Sobre la documentación que envió al armador con incidencias en el barco, ha sostenido que todo estaba "asegurado perfectamente" en la máquina principal. "Son pequeñas averías", ha puntualizado. En cuanto al día del accidente, ha indicado que había "mar muy gruesa".
> 
> Tras responder a las preguntas del fiscal, el presidente del tribunal, Juan Luis Pía, ha acordado que el juicio prosiga este miércoles, día 21, con las preguntas de la defensa del capitán del 'Prestige'.


http://ecodiario.eleconomista.es/pol...ra-ayudar.html




> Nadie en la costa gallega olvidará lo que sucedió a partir del 13 de noviembre de 2002, cuando comenzó la lenta agonía del petrolero "Prestige" que culminó con una gran marea negra que bañó todas las costas gallegas, una catástrofe que también tuvo su lado positivo por la gran cantidad de voluntarios que se lanzaron a limpiar las playas sin saber muy bien cómo y en qué podía afectar a su salud. Todas estas cuestiones estuvieron presentes en el acto que ayer se celebró en el IES Asorey de Cambados para recordar que ya ha transcurrido una década desde el hundimiento del "Prestige".
> 
> El profesorado y alumnado del centro preparó una pequeña exposición de artículos de prensa y un mapa en el que se reproduce la deriva del barco desde que lanzó el SOS el día 13 de noviembre hasta su hundimiento a la altura de Cíes unos días más tarde. Esa pequeña exposición fue el aperitivo de una charla en la que participaron como invitados dos personas que se distinguieron especialmente en la lucha contra el fuel que se organizó en la ría de Arousa: Marta Lois, presidenta del Colectivo Ecoloxista de O Salnés (CES), y Nito Dios, bateeiro de A Illa e integrante de la Plataforma en Defensa da Ría de Arousa.
> 
> Las aves fueron los animales que más sufrieron los efectos de la marea negra, algo sobre lo que hizo hincapié la presidenta del CES, ya que los cálculos que se realizan es que desaparecieron en alta mar miles de especímenes de aves acuáticas. Solo en la comarca de O Salnés, los voluntarios del CES consiguieron recuperar 332 aves, de ellas tan solo 18 estaban vivas. Además de las aves, Lois recordó también el "trabajo de chinos" que los voluntarios hicieron en la limpieza de las playas, una labor árdua y desmoralizante, ya que el mar volvía a cubrir con una espesa capa de chapapote la zona que se había limpiado tan solo unos minutos antes.
> 
> El bateeiro isleño fue mucho más contundente al recordar la "pesadilla" que se vivió en la ría de Arousa durante aquellos días, en los que ante la "dejadez" de la administración, la gente "se lanzó con sus barcos y planeadoras a luchar con lo desconocido, en una situación muy dura y adversa y con una total falta de medios", algo que reprochó directamente a los responsables de Xunta y Gobierno central por aquel entonces.
> 
> Nito Dios también ofreció datos como que existen "unas 70.000 personas que lucharon contra el fuel que tienen problemas respiratorios", además de incidir en el hecho de que, desde aquel día en que el Prestige lanzó el SOS "no se ha avanzado en medios de lucha contra una marea negra en Galicia, pese a que pasan por el corredor de Fisterra más de 14.000 buques con mercancías peligrosas al año".
> ...


http://www.farodevigo.es/portada-aro...ia/714314.html

----------


## jlois

> Estudio biologia en la Universidad de Santiago de Compostela. Miembro del Partido Popular de Galicia fue Conselleiro de Pesca y Asuntos Maritimos(2001-2005)
> 
> El que fuera consejero de pesca de la Xunta de Galicia estableció, justo un día antes del hundimiento del barco, el 18 de noviembre de 2002, medidas transitorias y urgentes para hacer frente a las consecuencias del derrame. Ese mismo día, López Veiga confiaba en concluir las labores de limpieza en un mes.
> 
> El 19 de noviembre, cuando una segunda marea negra de grandes dimensiones amenazaba con llegar a la costa, el conselleiro de Pesca se negó a trasladar barreras de protección anticontaminación a la zona, demandadas por los pescadores. «Estas barreras estarán en la zona norte y sólo se desplazarán a Arousa cuando se detecten las primeras manchas», aseguró en una comisión de urgencia en O Grove.
> 
> Al final, tuvo que decretar la prohibición de pesca en toda la fachada oeste de la costa gallega, desde la frontera con Portugal hasta Cedeira.
> 
> SUS FRASES GLORIOSAS:
> ...


http://paraquenovuelvapasar.blogspot...pez-veiga.html




> Los malos augurios del conselleiro han sido confirmados por el vicepresidente primero del Gobierno, Mariano Rajoy, que ha dicho que la distancia de la mancha principal, producida por la rotura del buque, "hace temer" que alcance la costa gallega, aunque "no digo que sea inevitable". Rajoy, que ha dicho desconocer el tamaño de esta mancha, ha agregado que "la dificultad mayor del Gobierno es ahora la meteorología", ya que los vientos tienen orientación oeste y el estado del mar complica las labores de los barcos que limpian la contaminación.
> También el conselleiro se ha hecho eco de las malas condiciones climatológicas, que dificultan las labores de limpieza. "Nos tocó el peor viento en el peor momento, aunque intentaremos hasta lo imposible", ha insistido el consejero. Así, ha recordado que están disponibles numerosos buques de lucha contra la contaminación y, con buen tiempo, "podrían sacar mucho fuel del mar", pero las adversas condiciones meteorológicas lo impiden.
> Tanto Rajoy como Veiga han afirmado que las autoridades están haciendo "todo lo posible" por minimizar el impacto de la contaminación sobre las costas gallegas. En este sentido, López Veiga ha informado de que cinco barcos han salido al encuentro de la marea negra, para intentar absorber el fuel y minimizar el riesgo del vertido, aunque hay una dinámica de corrientes que influye en la trayectoria del mismo, que resulta "impredecible".
> La zona más probable que puede resultar afectada por la segunda oleada de fuel, ha señalado el conselleiro, parece ser la Costa da Morte. Ha insistido, asimismo, en que, "dicho con todas las cautelas", el fuel no llegará a las Rías Baixas, aunque la administración también se está preparando para esta eventualidad. "Desde luego, cuanto más al sur, la probabilidad es menor, y la zona de mayor riesgo es la situada en el entorno de Fisterra".
> Actuación correcta
> Rajoy ha insistido en que la decisión de ordenar alejarse al buque cuando se averió el pasado día 13 -a cinco millas de la costa- era "lo que se tenía que hacer", una vez descartado el "disparate" de bombardearlo o llevarlo a puerto, una opción que desaconsejaron los informe técnicos y científicos. "No cometimos un error", ha resaltado Rajoy.
> Finalmente, Rajoy ha resaltado la labor del presidente del Gobierno, José María Aznar, con respecto a la catástrofe, explicando que "está absolutamente informado y desarrolla una labor muy importante en relación a este tema". Además, ha dicho que "no hay nada descartado" respecto a una visita a la zona afectada del jefe del Gobierno. Según Rajoy, Aznar "ha anunciado la presencia del Rey Don Juan Carlos" el próximo lunes en Galicia y, "a partir de ahí, cada uno puede hacer los comentarios que considere oportunos".


http://elpais.com/elpais/2002/11/29/...17_850215.html

Las declaraciones de este personaje fueron de lo más sarcásticas y en muchas ocasiones daba la sensación de estar tratando un tema tan grave con una asombrosa falta de tacto hacia toda esa costa que al final se vió afectada.

A todo esto hay que añadir que hoy en día es senador por el partido popular... así que dentro de lo que cabe , su labor desastrosa en la gestión del Prestige ha tenido un premio bastante elevado por dicha dedicación y empeño.

----------


## jlois

El escritor Manuel Rivas nos muestra en este artículo todo el dolor y la gravedad de los sucesos acontecidos por el Prestige, aunque más por la mala praxis de los que gestionaron el problema.




> Hace 100 años se hundió el Titanic. Hace 10, el Prestige. Son ya dos símbolos en el calendario apocalíptico del mar. Los dos se hundieron, entre otras cosas, por el pecado capital de la codicia. El Titanic era apolíneo, futurista. Iba lleno de viajeros triunfadores, o con juego de naipes para serlo algún día. Su puerto de destino era el skyline de la gloria. El Prestige era un barco corroído, de la época de los grandes cacharros petroleros, con bandera de conveniencia y un destino encubierto. Carne de desguace, lucía en proa su nombre como un sarcasmo de la globalización. Su carga, miles de toneladas del combustible habitual en las “calderas del infierno”, hacía de él un potencial leviatán. Un monstruo marino.
> Y lo fue.
> 
> El veterano Apostolos Mangouras, natural de Ítaca, dijo que sí. También Ulises, paisano de Mangouras, se atrevió a navegar al Hades, al inframundo. La nave, de casco sencillo, con 26 años de vida, había sido sometida a implantes de chapa unos meses antes en un astillero chino, en Wan Souk. Con tripulación en su mayoría filipina, de 27 personas, con muy bajos salarios, el Prestige partió el 5 de noviembre de 2002 del puerto de Riga con 77.000 toneladas de fuel pesado en sus tanques. El último poso, la escoria del crudo, con un 2,58% de azufre. El buque llevaba bandera de las Bahamas, es decir, de conveniencia, vulgo pirata. Era teórica propiedad de una empresa teórica, Mare Shipping Inc, fachada de armadores griegos, los coulouthros, bastante ilocalizables en caso de necesidad. La encargada del flete era Crown Resources, con sede en el cantón suizo de Zug, una empresa mutante del consorcio Alfa Group, propiedad del oligarca ruso Mijaíl Fridman. Como escribió Rodrigo Fernández, pocos días después del accidente, en una crónica impagable desde Moscú: “Crown es una empresa sin reputación, y por tanto no está preocupada por su prestigio”.
> La mercancía que llevaba era inservible para quemar en Europa. Así que zarpó de Riga, con escala prevista en Gibraltar, a la espera de órdenes para dirigirse a un destino final, probablemente Singapur. Ocho días después, a las 14.15 del 13 de noviembre, en Salvamento Fisterra, captaron un balbuciente mayday, llamada de auxilio. Procedía de un buque llamado Prestige. Tenía una herida en estribor y había temporal, con viento Oeste.
> “¿Sabes? El mar es un milagro”. Lo dice con la convicción del pintor Lugrís, que pedía a los penitentes en las procesiones: “¡Deberíais arrodillaros ante el mar!”. Él está jubilado, Juan Manuel, ya no puede ni quiere pescar, pero le gusta de vez cuando ir con el espejo, esa especie de humilde cámara estenoscópica del mar, para ver lo invisible. Sí, el mar es el milagro, dice Juan Manuel Gómez Leis, de 63 años. A los 15 años salió de Lira y embarcó como pescador en el puerto vasco de Ondarroa. Después estuvo años en Groenlandia y en Terranova en la pesca del bacalao. Ahí sintió el “dolor del mar”: la sobrepesca brutal, sin reparar en tamaños. Luego recorrió el mundo en petroleros noruegos. Le impactó Nigeria, aquella gente pobrísima, disputándose a nado las sirgas de amarre de los barcos. Le gustó San Francisco. Pudo quedar en Estados Unidos, como muchos marineros de Muros o Carnota. Pero él tenía, desde los 15 años, camino de Ondarroa, un sueño en la cabeza. Su propio barco. De bajura. Ir con su propio espejo para ver lo invisible. Y cumplió el sueño. Y todo es más verosímil porque el mar comparece en el ventanal de la cofradía de Lira, en la ensenada de Carnota, donde hablamos. Ahora miramos en silencio esa película hechizante. Deberíamos tener el oído de los cetáceos o del delfín Gaspar, que bromea con los pescadores y hasta con la Guardia Civil del Mar. Este lugar fue uno de los más afectados por la marea negra del Prestige. Ahora es la primera reserva de pesca artesanal, Os Miñarzos, con un área de 1.200 hectáreas que incluye dos espacios de reserva integral, intocables, para la cría. La crearon ellos, los pescadores. Y Juan Manuel, entonces patrón mayor de la cofradía, fue el alma mater de la más importante experiencia alternativa para una pesca sostenible en Galicia.
> 
> “El fuel, entre aguas, avanza sigilosamente”, dijo entonces un técnico francés con perturbadora precisión técnica y poética. El 1 de diciembre de 2002 convocaron a los patrones mayores de urgencia en Caión (A Coruña) para una reunión oficial con el entonces ministro Mariano Rajoy, encomendado por Aznar para embridar la protesta en Galicia. No hubo reunión. Una simple rueda de prensa. “Fuimos víctimas de una estratagema para alejarnos de Santiago”. Ese día, con el lema Nunca máis, una marea cívica llegó a Compostela, en la mayor manifestación de la historia de Galicia. Bajo la lluvia, miles y miles de paraguas adquirían un simbolismo insurgente. En 25 años se habían registrado 10 siniestros contaminantes. El Prestige parecía convocar a todos los espectros. También el Gobierno se movía entre aguas. Negaba una y otra vez la evidencia. No había peligro de marea negra. No hubo turno de preguntas.
> Juan Manuel algo sabía de barcos, temporales y vertidos. “Habían tomado la peor decisión. En el primer momento, el temporal no era tan grande. El barco no se habría roto si lo hubieran metido en un puerto de abrigo. Pero se empeñaron en turrar hacia fuera, cuando arreciaba el temporal. A partir de ahí, todo fue un absurdo, aquella deriva, arrastrando el barco como un monstruo que vomita. Pero luego estaba aquel estilo. La sensación de que el pueblo molestaba. Callado, mucho mejor. Yo sentía un malestar. Si eres marinero y estás orgulloso de serlo, lo que le pasa al mar te pasa a ti”
> ...


http://politica.elpais.com/politica/...35_622639.html

Porfavor... leedlo, leedlo e imaginaros la situación en cada momento... imaginaros a las gentes saliendo con sus propias manos , sus barcas... mientras los políticos restaban importancia a la verdadera ecatombe... mientras los responsables políticos se dedicaban a realizar otras "tareas" más inidcadas a sus intereses... una cacería organizada por el dueño de El Corte Inglés es de lo más sonado , de lo más criticado y de lo menos reprochado... 

El juicio mediático por el Prestige sigue siendo un espectáculo dónde se creará un juego de luces y sombras, de luces en torno a cuatro acusados que se erigirán como cabezas de turco de un delito en el que han participado un mayor número de personas del que realmente nos quieren hacer creer que fueron..., de sombras por ocultar todo como si se tratase del mismo buque partido en dos y sumergido a una profundidad de 4000 metros...

Leed este artículo... no es necesario decantarse por una posición que se está declarando como la verdadera. Habrá más material que analizar... por desgracia , habrá más información sobre la cual seguiremos sacando a la luz lo que diez años han ido ocultando bajo el desprecio y el desdén de aquellos que participaron activamente en la tragedia del Prestige.

----------


## jlois

Incluyo entre los "notables" a este sujeto que en su día no salió en ningún noticiario ni en la prensa, manteniéndose en un segundo plano, cuestión que más tarde se pudo comprobar que no fue tanto un segundo plano cuanto una labor que realmente implicaba a buena parte de su familia y de los negocios que se manejaban en el clan familiar. A pesar de que después de su forzada dimisión , la investigación que se realizó oportunamente por el grupo parlamentario del que formaba parte, resolvió que no había obtenido beneficio alguno. Y es aquí donde yo y muchos como yo, que presenciamos hechos en su momento en el que se sabía a ciencia cierta quien estaba detrás de las concesiones y las obras concursadas, creemos que ese "afán" de no beneficiarse del Prestige y todo lo que a posteriori se tuvo que realizar, no era algo que entrase en el planteamiento de alguien que siempre había usado sus influencias para que las empresas de su familia tuviesen preferencia en todas y cada una de las contratas de la Xunta. No es de extrañar ni mucho menos que el material utilizado en la limpieza de las costas, fundas blancas ( nunca entenderé lo de elegir el blanco nuclear como color para limpiar chapapote que a las pocas horas ya era más oscuro que el mismo chapapote ), botas de agua, mascarillas, guantes, palas, capazos, y contenedores metálicos... fuese en muchos casos directamente subministrado por la empresa de la madre, y en otros muchos también facilitado por otras filiales o razones sociales que aunque perteneciesen a otras personas u otros lugares de esta españa nuestra, al final pasaban por el "control" de la franquicia Cuiña y Cia.
No estoy diciendo con esto en que se usasen demasiados equipos para la limpieza, no... en absoluto. Lo que es y debe ser la preocupación principal se refiere más bien al abultado presupuesto que se justificó por dichos equipos... En pocas palabras, si tenían que costar normalmente diez , en esta caso serían 40 o 50... Creo que ha quedado meridianamente claro ( me encanta esta definición... la usa con bastante frecuencia nuestro actual presidente del gobierno). 
Lo cierto es que como todo lo que ocurre en este país de pandereta, todos y cada uno de esos sucesos quedan y quedarán encubiertos por aquellos que prefirieron mirar hacia otro lado cuando la lógica y la razón clamaban en voz en grito que el Prestige debía ser llevado a dique seco.







> 1. NACIMIENTO Y ESTUDIOS
> Nace en Lalin (Pontevedra) un 25 de Febrero de 1950 
> Sobre sus primeros pasos en su pueblo poco se sabe. Hijo del molinero. Rumores sin confirmar dicen que con los años acumulo algunos estudios de biológicas en la Universidad de Santiago..
> 2. TRAYECTORIA POLÍTICA $ EMPRESARIAL
> En Abril de 1979, en las primeras elecciones municipales, fue elegido alcalde de Lalín, puesto que ostenta durante once años. 
> Tras las elecciones locales del 10 de junio de 1987, fue reelegido alcalde de su ciudad natal y para matar el rato decide que le elijan Presidente de la Diputación Provincial de Pontevedra, cargos que abandonó, en enero de 1990
> El 6 de julio de 1990 fue nombrado Secretario General del Partido Popular en Galicia. Plaza que ocupo en propiedad durante 10 años de nada.
> El 17 de diciembre de 1989 .sale elegido diputado del PP al Parlamento gallego 
> En febrero de 1990, Manuel Fraga le designó para ocupar la Consellería de Ordenación del Territorio y Obras Públicas, para la III legislatura gallega, consejería que siguió ocupando durante las dos legislaturas siguientes (IV y V). 
> ...


http://www.losgenoveses.net/Personaj...IARES%20VARIOS




> Durante toda la crisis del Prestige la postura de Xosé Cuiña de no comparecer para nada ante la prensa fue muy criticada. Esta tarde en una reunión que mantuvo con Fraga en Santiago de Compostela, le entregó una carta manuscrita de muy pocas líneas en las que explicaba las razones de su dimisión, terminando así una carrera política truncada ahora por el escándalo, en la que ha sido conselleiro desde el año 1990.
> 
> El escándalo se había destapado, cuando esta tarde conocimos la noticia de que una empresa del grupo de la familia del ya ex conselleiro, negoció la venta de al menos 8.500 trajes de agua y 3.000 palas destinadas a la limpieza de las playas manchadas por los vertidos del buque Prestige.
> 
> Este empresa, Gallega de Suministros Industriales, en un principio intentó la venta de estos materiales a la empresa pública Tragsa, que rechazó la oferta por ser demasiado caro el material ofrecido. Toda esta información fue rechazada por el gerente de Gallega de Suministros Industriales que dijo que ellos nunca habían vendido nada ni venderán a ningún organismo oficial.
> 
> Pero se ha sabido que este material fue vendido finalmente en el mes de diciembre a Tragsa y a la propia Xunta de Galicia a través de una tercera empresa radicada en Pontevedra, llamada Peycar. Ni la propia empresa Peycar ni el mismo Fraga han desmentido esta información.
> 
> La factura correspondiente a la venta de los 8.250 trajes y las 3000 palas asciende a 40.000 euros y lleva fecha del pasado 11 de Diciembre. El Gerente de la empresa de los familiares de Cuiña, que en principio ocultó la operación, ha admitido a un medio de comunicación que sí vendieron este material, y lo justificó diciendo que había sido una insignificante cesión de material sin beneficio debido a la alarmante situación por la que pasaba Galicia.
> ...


http://www.elinconformistadigital.co...rticle&sid=358

----------


## jlois

> La declaración del exdirector general de la Marina Mercante José Luis López Sors en el juicio por la catástrofe marítima del 'Prestige' se realizará este jueves a petición de su letrada, la abogada del Estado Consuelo Castro, según decidió el tribunal este miécoles.
> 
>    Tras concluir antes de lo previsto este miércoles la declaración del jefe de máquinas, Nikolaos Argyropoulos, la letrada del Estado pidió que se mantuviera la fecha fijada inicialmente para la declaración de López Sors, prevista para el próximo martes, día 27.
> 
>    Para ello, alegó la necesidad de evaluar las pruebas periciales presentadas por algunas de las partes personadas y admitidas por el tribunal, durante las cuestiones procesales previas en el inicio del juicio, el pasado 16 de octubre.
> 
>    Así, argumentó que en estas pruebas, entre ellas las aportadas por Mare Shipping, se cuestionan "decisiones" adoptadas por la Administración española en relación con la catástrofe.
> 
>    Por ello, pidió tiempo para que el acusado "conozca las pruebas" ante la disposición del tribunal a proseguir la vista con el testimonio de López Sors.
> ...


http://www.europapress.es/sociedad/m...122083503.html




> El exdirector general de la Marina Mercante, José Luis López Sors, ha argumentado que desde el buque 'Prestige' se les transmitió, en las primeras horas del accidente, que había "serio peligro de hundimiento" y que, por ello, le pareció "mejor" que el barco se hundiera "lejos de la costa" para minimizar los daños para el medioambiente. Ha justificado así su orden de alejar el barco: "Esa decisión se adopta pensando en el peor de los escenarios y en evitar riesgos mayores". La declaración del exdirector general de la Marina Mercante José Luis López Sors en el juicio por la catástrofe marítima del 'Prestige' se ha realizado este jueves a petición su letrada, la abogada del Estado Consuelo Castro, según ha decidido el tribunal.


http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/n...iento/1586889/

----------


## jlois

El 15 de diciembre se citan las palabras proclamadas por el responsable de todo el entramado que se realizó para conducir al Prestige a su muerte en alta mar...

Álvarez Cascos: "No soy profeta para saber que el 'Prestige' reventaría en el fondo del mar".






> Vida privada
> 
> En 1954 su familia, de origen asturiano (del municipio de Valdés), se trasladó a Gijón, donde transcurrió su infancia y juventud.7 De su primer matrimonio con Elisa Fernández-Escandón Ortiz tiene cuatro hijos, a los que se unen los dos de su segundo matrimonio con Gemma Ruiz Cuadrado. Actualmente está casado en terceras nupcias con la galerista María de la Hoz Porto Sánchez.
> 
> Estudió durante tres años en la Escuela de Minas de Oviedo, hasta que en 1967 se traslada a la E. T. S. I. Caminos, Canales y Puertos (Universidad Politécnica de Madrid). Durante estos años residió en el Colegio Mayor Alcalá. Su vida profesional en la ingeniería ha sido escasa, y solo trabajó en un estudio de arquitectura y como gerente de una asociación profesional de arquitectos antes de convertirse en un político profesional.
> 
> Ha publicado seis libros (Testimonios de una crisis, Discursos Políticos, Rasgos y riesgos del desencanto astur, Los parlamentarios asturianos en el reinado de Fernando VII, Europa, asignatura pendiente y Gobernanza a tres turnos) además de artículos en prensa e intervenciones.
> 
> Jovellanista declarado, suele introducir alguna cita del histórico ilustrado gijonés en sus discursos más importantes. Colaboró con la emisora Radio Minuto en la transmisión de corridas celebradas en el coso gijonés de El Bibio.
> ...


http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Francis...1lvarez-Cascos




> El ministro de Fomento, Francisco Álvarez Cascos, ha afirmado en La Coruña que no tiene ninguna duda de que la capacidad de respuesta ante el accidente del Prestige fue "óptima" y ha dicho que "no soy profeta y no sabíamos que el barco iba a reventar en alta mar".
> 
> Álvarez Cascos ha presidido en La Coruña una reunión de coordinación del grupo de trabajo que depende del Ministerio de Fomento y posteriormente ha ofrecido una conferencia de prensa en la que, preguntado sobre las consecuencias de alejar el barco, ha afirmado que "si la responsabilidad política hay que asumirla por no ser profeta, yo se la ofrezco", ha contestado a un periodista.
> 
> "En estos temas no hay que ser profetas, sino que hay que estar preparados", ha dicho el ministro, que ha agregado que "en este Ministerio la responsabilidad es de 24 horas al día, 7 días a la semana y 365 días al año y el Prestige nos cogió preparados".
> 
> Acciones judiciales contra la empresa Remolcanosa
> 
> Álvarez Cascos ha manifestado además que la decisión de emprender acciones judiciales contra la empresa Remolcanosa, propietaria del Ría de Vigo, están en manos de la abogacía del Estado y "se guiará por criterios jurídicos", y reiteró que "las eventuales acciones que puedan ser exigibles por incumplimiento de contrato no afectaron a la operación de emergencia".
> ...


http://www.elperiodicoextremadura.co...ar-_29381.html




> El juicio por el hundimiento del «Prestige» lleva camino de convertirse en un quebradero de cabeza para Francisco Álvarez-Cascos. El capitán del petrolero hundido frente a las costas gallegas, Apostolos Mangouras, ha acusado, en la vista oral, a los responsables de Seguridad Marítima en 2002, cuando el líder de Foro era ministro de Fomento, de graves errores en la gestión de la catástrofe. «Cuando el barco se estabilizó, podía haberse arrastrado hasta una ensenada para realizar el trasvase de combustible a otro más pequeño», afirmó el griego, en contra de la orden que recibió de las autoridades españolas, responsables de que el buque navegara varias millas mar adentro. El ex presidente regional deberá dar su versión de los hechos en calidad de testigo el 22 de enero, mientras aumenta la presión de varios colectivos ciudadanos en favor de su imputación y de otros ex dirigentes en el caso.
> 
> 
> El capitán del «Prestige», que rompió a llorar durante su declaración al relatar las 22 difíciles horas que vivió junto a su tripulación antes de que comenzara el hundimiento del barco con 77.000 toneladas de fuel, acusó a los responsables españoles de «saber perfectamente lo que había ocurrido con la embarcación» cuando decidieron alejarlo del litoral para que navegara sin rumbo por el océano Atlántico. «Al ordenarnos que lo estabilizáramos, pensé que el próximo requerimiento sería llevarlo a un puerto de aguas abrigadas», indicó Mangouras.
> 
> 
> El heleno también acusó al Gobierno español, entonces presidido por José María Aznar, de «subestimar las vidas» de los hombres que se encontraban en el «Prestige» luchando por evitar la catástrofe medioambiental que finalmente afectó prácticamente a toda la costa gallega y a otras comunidades del Norte, entre ellas Asturias. «Desconozco la razón por la que se produjo la fisura previa al hundimiento, pero no descarto que la causa fuera una ola gigante o el impacto de algún objeto», indicó.
> 
> 
> La explicación de Mangouras, a preguntas del abogado del Estado y de la letrada que defiende al otro imputado en el caso -el ex director general de Marina Mercante, José Luis López Sors, del equipo que trabajaba con Álvarez-Cascos- puso fin a una de las partes fundamentales de la vista oral del juicio, que se prolongará hasta bien entrado el próximo año. No será hasta mediados del mes de enero cuando el ex presidente regional y ministro de Fomento en el momento de la catástrofe del «Prestige» tenga que aclarar su intervención en la gestión previa al vertido de fuel. Una gestión puesta en entredicho desde un primer momento por numerosos partidos y colectivos sociales, que solicitaron entonces su dimisión como miembro del Ejecutivo de Aznar y que ahora piden que rinda cuentas ante la justicia -junto a otros ex altos cargos- por la marea negra que asoló durante meses el noroeste español.


http://www.lne.es/asturias/2012/11/1...e/1327888.html

Frases declaradas por esta persona en su día...

“A toro pasado todos acertamos por qué lado se tira el penalti “. (Francisco Álvarez-Cascos, ministro de Fomento. 26 de noviembre)

"Sobre el dato cierto de la intervención desde el primer momento del remolcador Ría de Vigo se presupone gratuitamente y sin prueba alguna que lo demuestre que la única motivación de su tripulación era conseguir el premio económico por el salvamento de la carga y el buque siniestrado. Sin embargo, éste y los demás buques al servicio de Salvamento Marítimo realizan sus misiones cumpliendo las órdenes que reciben de sus centros coordinadores. Las tripulaciones de estos buques han demostrado a lo largo de los años su entrega y espíritu de servicio en el desempeño de su trabajo. La multitud de emergencias resueltas demuestran que su profesionalidad está fuera de toda duda". (Nota de Prensa Ministerio de Fomento.27 de Noviembre)

"Yo  pertenezco a un Gobierno y a un partido que no han organizado ningún grupo para secuestrar ciudadanos, para pegar tiros en la nuca y enterrar en cal viva.....Zapatero y  Polanco han puesto a los redactores de la Cadena SER a indagar sobre los hoteles en los que los miembros del Gobierno se alojan los fines de semana".  (Álvarez-Cascos.2.12.02) 

“Lo del Prestige es para España lo que para otros países es Chernóbil (...), esto es nuestro Chernóbil particular “.  (Cascos. Bruselas. 7 de Diciembre 2002)

"Estimo que el armador del Ría de Vigo pudo incurrir en claro incumplimiento contractual, razón por la cual la Abogacía del Estado en A Coruña tiene el encargo de emprender las acciones jurídicas que procedan". ( Cascos. Congreso de los Diputados.10.12.02)

"La noticia de mi cacería responde a una estrategia del señor Polanco y el señor Zapatero" . ( Cascos.12 de diciembre )

"La organización estuvo a la altura de las circunstancias y la capacidad de respuesta ha sido óptima….Ni he sido relevado de ningún mando ni se me ha entregado ningún mando... Si usted quiere decir que no éramos profetas para saber que el Prestige iba a reventar frente a las costas gallegas, tiene toda la razón. Si la responsabilidad política hay que asumirla por no ser profeta, yo la ofrezco en este momento". (Cascos. 15 de Diciembre 2002) 

"Fomento no ha perdido el rumbo en ningún momento en relación con la responsabilidad….. Eso es sólo el deseo de algunos: la oposición y la corte mediática que acompaña a la oposición" (Francisco Álvarez Cascos.3.01.03)

----------

